
$68B CA bullet train project likely to overshoot budget and deadline - jacinda
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-bullet-train-cost-final-20151025-story.html
======
melling
America seems to be unfixable.

"The 11-mile East Side Access tunnel in New York City, for example, is 14
years behind schedule, and the tab has grown from $4.3 billion to $10.8
billion. Boston's 3.5-mile Big Dig was finished in 2007 — nine years behind
schedule and at nearly triple the estimated cost."

